# Pa. officials....smart or what ?????



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan **** regarding a pond
on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental
Quality. This guy's response is hilarious, but read State's letter before
you get to the response letter.

SUBJECT: DEQ File No.97-5*******; T11N; ***, Sec. 20; Lycoming County

Dear Mr. *****: 
It has come to the attention of the Department of Environmental Quality
that there has been recent unauthorized activity on the above referenced
parcel of property.. You have been certified as the legal landowner and/or
contractor who did the following unauthorized activity:

Construction and maintenance of two wood debris dams across the outlet
stream of Spring Pond. A permit must be issued prior to the start of this
type of activity. A review of the Department's files shows that no permits
have been issued.

Therefore, the Department has determined that this activity is in violation
of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and
Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being
sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws,
annotated.

The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially
failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at downstream
locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently hazardous and
cannot be permitted.

The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities at
this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow condition by
removing all wood and brush forming the dams from the stream channel. All
restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2010.

Please notify this office when the restoration has been completed so that a
follow-up site inspection may be scheduled by our staff. Failure to comply
with this request or any further unauthorized activity on the site may
result in this case being referred for elevated enforcement action.

We anticipate and would appreciate your full cooperation in this matter.

Please feel free to contact me at this office if you have any questions.

Sincerely,
David L. Price
District Representative and Water Management Division.

Here is the actual response sent back by Mr. DeVries:

Re: DEQ File No. 97-******; T11N;****, Sec. 20; Lycoming County

Dear Mr. *****, 
Your certified letter dated 08/17/09 has been handed to me to respond to. I
am the legal landowner but not the Contractor at ******* Lane , Trout
Run, Pennsylvania.

A couple of beavers are in the (State unauthorized) process of constructing
and maintaining two wood "debris" dams across the outlet stream of my Spring
Pond. While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project,
I think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of
natures building materials "debris."

I would like to challenge your department to attempt to emulate their dam
project any time and/or any place you choose. I believe I can safely state
there is no way you could ever match their dam skills, their dam
resourcefulness, their dam ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam
determination and/or their dam work ethic.

These are the beavers/contractors you are seeking. As to your request, I
do not think the beavers are aware that they must first fill out a dam
permit prior to the start of this type of dam activity.

My first dam question to you is: 
(1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers, or
(2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said
dam request?

If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through the
Freedom of Information Act, I request completed copies of all those other
applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued. (Perhaps we will see
if there really is a dam violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of
the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public
Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania
Compiled Laws, annotated.)

I have several concerns. My first concern is, aren't the beavers entitled
to legal representation? The Spring Pond Beavers are financially
destitute and are unable to pay for said representation -- so the State will
have to provide them with a dam lawyer.

The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed
during a recent rain event, causing flooding, is proof that this is a
natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In other
words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than harassing
them and calling them dam names.

If you want the stream "restored" to a dam free-flow condition please
contact the beavers -- but if you are going to arrest them, they obviously
did not pay any attention to your dam letter, they being unable to read
English.

In my humble opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build their
unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green and water
flows downstream.

They have more dam rights than I do to live and enjoy Spring Pond. If the
Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Protection lives up to
its name, it should protect the natural resources (Beavers) and the
environment (Beavers' Dams).

So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be referred
for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until 1/31/2010?
The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice then and there will be no
way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them.

In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention to a real
environmental quality, health, problem in the area.. It is the bears!
Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you should
be persecuting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone. If you are
going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your step! The bears are not
careful where they dump!

Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to contact
you on your dam answering machine, I am sending this response to your dam
office.

THANK YOU,
RYAN ? & THE DAM BEAVERS


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha,Ha,Ha---Funny little dam beavers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats classic.


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

That only proves theres a lot of dam idiots in goverment


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Goes to show you that there are alot of dumb people period....But then, I am dumb but not that dumb or at least that dumb in my job. That is like moving to a really nice house with a great view that happens to be next to a pig farm and getting upset because it smells duhhh..lol. Anyhow I contacted the guy and told I could take care of his dam troubles..ha ha.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey "Call"---How did that ADC clean out go,or are you still working it? Did you ever get any of those little dam beavers to hit your floats.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey "Call"---How did that ADC clean out go,or are you still working it? Did you ever get any of those little dam beavers to hit your floats.


Not a one....I was doing well on the dam sets untill a neighbor saw me pull one out and claimed I was hurting them...ha ha. She put up such a fuss to the guy I had permission from that he asked me to stop till he can figure out another method. Any ideas on cage trapping those critters ???

Oh...and she set off all my coni's and bent one. I am considering sending her a bill for a new trap.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I built two live traps just for beaver cause those Bailey snap traps are waaaaaayyy too expensive. I caught a beaver in one of my bobcat traps and he banged it up pretty good,so I used 3/16" hard wire for the beaver traps.

Just have to love some people (the ones that try to think with the female style brain waves). I would do more than send her a bill for that trap. Most states have harassment laws to protect hunters and trappers from bunnie lov'in commie pig tree huggers like the nice neighbor. She might like to be prosecuted for harassment,victim's property damage,trespass and court cost.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Was there ever a follow up response from the the dam fools who started this?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Too Dam funny, You Know this just goes to Prove there ARE a Bunch of Educated Idiots in this World!!*


----------

